# Black Hole Cape Cod Slow Pitch rods testing trips for a week



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Black Hole Cape Cod Special Slow Pitch rods are very light, but strong. 
But how strong ? It shows unbelievable strength on machine test. But machine test is one thing and real fishing situation is another.
So I got to find out myself to recommend to other fishermen.

I wanted to test the rods for big AJ in 60 lb - 80 lb in NC, but the trip was cancelled on last moment. I went grouper fishing to test the rods in NC instead.
I fished two days with Capt Joe and I had about 20 groupers upto 20 lb with Black Hole Cape Cod Slow Pitch B-581. 
The power and strength of the light B-581 rod even impressed me.

I used heavy 25- 30 lb drag on 80 lb braid just for testing. 
I lost a couple of big grouper as 100 lb mono leader line got broken. It tells how heavy drag I was using.













I am heading down to Key West to fish on 3 days Pulley Ridge shallow water ( 200' - 400') on the Yankee Capt. This jigging trip will be a good test for BH Cape Cod Slow Pitch rods.


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

wow....that's fantastic , but where are the rods catching the fish ? any video of the rods in action.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Heading for the Yankee Capts in Key West to fish three days on Pulley Ridge trip
Contrary to regular Pulley Ridge trips which are associated with deep drop, we are going to fish in 200' - 400'. The trip will be jig fisherman' S paradise and I plan to test NS Black Hole Slow Pitch Jigging rods.
On the way down, I met Black Hole Surf pro staff Lyd and Mike Barsite to discuss about new light Black Hole surf rods and they offered to fish tarpon front the shore. I couldn't refuse it 

Wind were blowing hard from east and pounding wave came over your head. But they didn't care. Surf fishermen are definitely different breed.smile emoticon

I met my old friend Crazy Al there.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I just got back to NJ after 8 days trip.
We had lots of fun on the Yankee Capts with light crowd and in good weather. 
I'll post report and pictures of the trip.

The highlight of the trip is not testing Black Hole rods, but meeting Dennis Verreet who is land based yft record holder in Ascension Island. He came from Australia to catch tarpon from the shore. I also met our Black Hole USA pro staff Lyd and Mike Bosnite, my old friend Crazy Al and Timmy Rattiger and had lots of fun having dinner together.
I happen to go to Ascension Island next year and Dennis can give many valuable info. His story of landing big yft from the land on poppers is just incredible.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I headed for Key West to fish 3 days Pulley Ridge Light trip on the Yankee Capts.
The Pulley Ridge Light trip is different from regular Pulley Ridge trip as we fish 200' - 400' on the Light trip.
I is a good opportunity to test Black Hole Slow Pitch jigging rods.



My rods and reels for the trip. The heaviest rod is 10 oz and most of them are 5 oz - 5.5 oz.




You never know what kinds of jigs are needed for this kind of trip. You got to be prepared.


Normal setup for the trip by most anglers.


We left around 6:00 pm on Nov 19 and we started fishing early in the morning next day.
We made long drift and fish came in waves. It reminds me of overnight cod trips on the Yankee Capts in New England.

We caught grouper, AJ, snapper, triggerfish, blackfin tuna and many other different species. 


I stayed with jigs. I used 7'3" Black Hole Challenger Bank 731H first. 
I talked with other angler who planned to use bucktail jigs with 40 lb line when we headed for fishing ground the night before.
I said bucktail is usually good for grouper in shallow water and I'd rather use metal jigs for gourp in deeper water to get down faster and it doesn't float much.
When fishing started, he had two grouper on the bucktail jigs before I had a hit on my jigs. I should have shut my mouth. 
Bucktail jigs ruled for grouper on this trip. I tried to compare my jigs with bucktail jigs and grouper definitely favored bucktail jigs though I caught my share of grouper/snapper on metal jigs.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I used OTI glow Jumbo 300g jig at night and it worked pretty good. funny thing was three guys use glow jig and one guy used non-glow jig next to me at night and the guy who used non-glow jigs seemed to get more hit. 



I stayed all night and jigged next day after only a couple of hours sleep. 
I started to use 5 oz Black Hole Cape Cod Special Slow Pitch B581 rod next day.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Weather was gorgeous for two days. Capt Greg moved the boat to deeper water and loads of queen snapper, AJ or scampie were waiting for us.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I stayed with jigs to catch my first queen snapper, but they didn't jig at all. I had a monster fish on a jig though, but the 100 lb leader line got broken. It tells you how much drag I used for Black Hole Slow Pitch jigging rod.

Hot bites continued until we left for the dock around 6:00 pm. One nice warsaw grouper was caught by an angler next to me.


I did not catch any monster fish on the light BH Cape Cod Slow Pitch jigging rod, but I got confidence the rod can handle big fish.

I don't know Capt Greg slept on the trip. He constantly moved the boat when necessary day and night.
Crew worked hard for the whole trip. I am very impressed.

The good thing of this Pulley Ridge Light trip was no one used electric reels.
It was very enjoyable trip with light crowd in good weather and with good and courteous anglers.

Everybody brought plenty of fish home.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Great pics and fish......your very fortunate to be able to do this.


----------

